# Amazon Instant Video App



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok we have Amazon video, where is the app for us Prime customers?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bootman_head_fi said:


> Ok we have Amazon video, where is the app for us Prime customers?


no were Amazon doesn't want us to access the Prime videos on the Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Rumor has it that a new Amazon app is currently being beta tested. No word if it actually supports Prime or not, but we should find out soon enough. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It would be kind of a waste to be testing a new app and not include Amazon Prime streaming.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> It would be kind of a waste to be testing a new app and not include Amazon Prime streaming.


They're upgrading all the apps to HTML5 for UI synergy. Whether or not it supports Prime streaming is up to Amazon.


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

Does that mean even Live365 will get an update as well. I remember that was the closest thing we could get to Pandora for the longest time. And when that came out I think the majority of us focused on it or Spotify. Not sure if we still have users listening to Rhapsody, but since Real changed direction and focusing on the new cloud service I think they are going in the right direction. =)


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Can someone explain why Amazon Prime is still not available on Tivo?

It is a technical issue?
A business issue?
Some other explanation?

Prime is pretty much available on other other devices, iPad\iPhone, Andriod devices, Roku, etc, so why not Tivo?

Thanks


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Because Amazon has not written such an app.

I was just hoping we would have another thread on this. yea!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

nrnoble said:


> Can someone explain why Amazon Prime is still not available on Tivo?
> 
> It is a technical issue?
> A business issue?
> ...


Until the Roamio was released all TiVo apps are written in Adobe Air and requires a special TiVo specific app. Given that there are only about a million TiVos in existence, some of which are older units that don't even do apps, there wasn't a lot of incentive for Amazon to write and maintain a special TiVo app.

Now that TiVo supports HTML5 services like Amazon are able to use generic apps, aimed at multiple platforms, for TiVo. This makes it more likely that they'll do something about it as they wont have to maintain a TiVo specific version.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Until the Roamio was released all TiVo apps are written in Adobe Air and requires a special TiVo specific app. Given that there are only about a million TiVos in existence, some of which are older units that don't even do apps, there wasn't a lot of incentive for Amazon to write and maintain a special TiVo app.
> 
> Now that TiVo supports HTML5 services like Amazon are able to use generic apps, aimed at multiple platforms, for TiVo. This makes it more likely that they'll do something about it as they wont have to maintain a TiVo specific version.


Thanks, I was mostly curious because a couple of years ago I bought a Roku to fill in the gap where Tivo was falling behind. It has Amazon Prime, HBOGO, PLEX, Netflix, Youtube, Pandora, etc, etc. I bought a second Roku for the bedroom just last month. I would prefer just to have single universal device, such as a Tivo, that also had many\most of the same functions as a Roku box.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We're all reall hoping that the transition to HTML5 will mean we get more apps in the future. I'd love to see HBOGo and VUDU myself. Some sort of DLNA client would be nice as well.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> We're all reall hoping that the transition to HTML5 will mean we get more apps in the future. I'd love to see HBOGo and VUDU myself. Some sort of DLNA client would be nice as well.


What I use Roku the most with is Plex, and often to stream edited Tivo files (edited with VideoRedo) from a Media server.

IMHO, if a company is the technology business in some form they have to keep pace with what their customers want or need. Netflix was smart to see pretty early that they would be out business within 10 years if they did not branch out into Streaming. In the late 1990s Apple was on the verge of being bought out by other companies until Jobs brought innovation back to the company. I've been a Tivo fan since 1999, and my only disappointment with Tivo has been they aren't keeping pace with their competitors and I end up buying from their competitors simply because Tivo has nothing more to offer or is not as good. As a DVR it remains the best option, in other areas they trail behind.

And boy, I should would like to be able to record copy protected shows on one HD Tivo, and play back on another. IE premium channels such as HBO, Starz, etc (Livingroom <--> Bedroom). I believe I can do that if I were to switch to two Comcast DVRs (which I won't do).


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

nrnoble said:


> And boy, I should would like to be able to record copy protected shows on one HD Tivo, and play back on another. IE premium channels such as HBO, Starz, etc (Livingroom <--> Bedroom). I believe I can do that if I were to switch to two Comcast DVRs (which I won't do).


Premieres and everything newer can stream anything, irregardless of the copy bit. I think the older units didn't have the horsepower to stream shows in real time on top of everything else the boxes are doing... and I'm pretty sure they were kinda not being supported with updates any more when that feature was added to the premieres.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

lgnad said:


> Premieres and everything newer can stream anything, irregardless of the copy bit. I think the older units didn't have the horsepower to stream shows in real time on top of everything else the boxes are doing... and I'm pretty sure they were kinda not being supported with updates any more when that feature was added to the premieres.


Thanks! I did not know that. I have two S3 and one Premiere. Never tried with the Premiere because its never worked between the S3s.


----------



## hamlet00 (Apr 9, 2007)

Xbox1 already has an Amazon app with Prime.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

As well as dozens of other devices.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

lgnad said:


> irregardless


Nails scraping on a chalkboard!


----------



## Longtucky (Apr 11, 2014)

I am a relatively new TiVo user. I contacted Amazon about streaming Amazon Instant Videos on the TiVo platform. Below is their response:


Hello,

First, please allow me to extend a sincere apology for any frustration this matter has caused. I can certainly realize that this is not what you expected, but I hope you understand that this was never intentional from our end.

I'd like to let you know that the convenience for streaming Amazon Instant Videos via TiVo Roamio has already been escalated to our Technical Team and they're currently working on this.

On Priority: I've personally forwarded your message to increase the severity of this issue and I really hope that this request might bring the change we are expecting.

We definitely value your opinion and will continue to listen and respond to our customers' concerns.

We'll honor your commitment by continuing to provide the quality product availability and support you expect from us. We will carefully review your suggestions and will work to make this feature available in near future.

Once the feature is made available, we will notify you and make an official announcements about this on our website.

If you do need further assistance, please don't hesitate to get back to us anytime. We'd be happy to help in any way we can.

Thanks for your patience and understanding in this regard.

Best regards


----------

